# 4-H Rabbit Showing



## ILoveHorses (Nov 3, 2010)

How can I get my Rabbit groomed and trained for showing?
Thanks


----------



## ILoveHorses (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## RabbitMage (Nov 10, 2010)

Grooming and 'training' are going to depend a lot on what breed you get and where you're showing. You've gotten some good advice in other threads that you need to pay attention to first.


----------



## ILoveHorses (Nov 11, 2010)

I am getting a netherland dwarf buck.


----------



## RabbitMage (Nov 11, 2010)

The same one you posted before and myself and a few other cautioned you not to get?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 11, 2010)

RabbitMage said:
			
		

> The same one you posted before and myself and a few other cautioned you not to get?


I would not worry about it... doesn't seem like she has listened to anything anyone has said!


----------



## RabbitMage (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, I know. I love to help new youth get started, but it seems like a lot of them ignore good advice, and that rarely ends well.  I know, I've been there.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 11, 2010)

RabbitMage said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. I love to help new youth get started, but it seems like a lot of them ignore good advice, and that rarely ends well.  I know, I've been there.


Some of them just have to learn on their own... luckily I had great 4-H leaders to teach me!


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm the new guy in town. Are there a lot of threads for 4H? My kids would love to do a show...


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 16, 2010)

Hooligan Farm said:
			
		

> I'm the new guy in town. Are there a lot of threads for 4H? My kids would love to do a show...


Do you know if you have a local 4-H rabbit club? That is the best way to get information for showing in 4-H!


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not sure. I believe so because the guy I bought my quail from judges chickens for 4-h. And buys rabbits from kids after they're done with their projects. I'm going to look more into it


----------



## johny2hats (Nov 17, 2010)

new to this what does 4-h mean


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 17, 2010)

johny2hats said:
			
		

> new to this what does 4-h mean


4-H is a organization, do you ever go to the fair and see kids with their animals? Most likely they are either in 4-H or FFA. 4-H means Head, Heart, Hands, and Health - the four Hs


----------



## ILoveHorses (Nov 18, 2010)

I am getting a DIFFERENT buck


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 18, 2010)

And here I thaught that 4H was horse, heafer, hound, and hog !!!


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 18, 2010)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> Hooligan Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a couple clubs. There is a fundraiser going on this weekend we are going to stop at and meet  some people.


----------



## ZCrazychicklady (Nov 21, 2010)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> And here I thaught that 4H was horse, heafer, hound, and hog !!!


But Boss, where would the chickens fit into that?  I saw you on BYC


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 21, 2010)

ZCrazychicklady said:
			
		

> Bossroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right after beef and before duck.


----------



## ILoveHorses (Dec 10, 2010)




----------

